

Straight White Male: The Lowest Difficulty Setting There Is - RyanMcGreal
http://whatever.scalzi.com/2012/05/15/straight-white-male-the-lowest-difficulty-setting-there-is/

======
claudius
Isn’t it the hardest? After all, society’s expectation towards straight white
males are usually the highest in terms of income and work put in – just
imagine you tried to find a spouse providing decent income to you. Would you
rather embark on such an adventure as a straight white male or as an Asian
woman?

